# 2005 Honda accord euro stereo



## damo125 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hay guys, 

As per the title I drive a 05 accord euro, it's frustrating because the stock head unit has no aux cable or usb or blue tooth. I really want to use my phones music in my car so I'm wondering what the best way to do it is?? 

Thanks!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Short removing the unit and taking into a shop for modification, you cant.

BG


----------

